Ask HN: Is there an easy way to search your own favorites on HN? - sharemywin
======
jaytaylor
Only a few weeks ago I created a quick command-line app [0] [1] to download my
own favorites and upvotes data.

It emits a decently modeled JSON array of Story objects for the named account.

There's no README (yet) because I only made it for my own purposes, and didn't
expect anyone else to want to use it!

It is go gettable with:

    
    
        go get jaytaylor.com/hn-utils
    

Here is the current usage:

    
    
        hn-utils -u sharemywin
    

Once you have the data, a search is only a grep away.

It was a bit surprising to discover HN doesn't offer a proper firebase API for
user favorites data, though knowing dang et. al, there's likely a well thought
out reason. Or perhaps simply hasn't yet bubbled to the top of the priorities
queue.

Also added an overview + data for you here:

[https://gist.github.com/jaytaylor/953c9e3f55038d6cda224689d5...](https://gist.github.com/jaytaylor/953c9e3f55038d6cda224689d5cfba73)

Hope this helps!

Cheers,

Jay

[0] [https://jaytaylor.com/hn-utils](https://jaytaylor.com/hn-utils)

[1] [https://github.com/jaytaylor/hn-utils](https://github.com/jaytaylor/hn-
utils)

~~~
sharemywin
Thanks I'll check it out. I've started favoriting alot of things and don't
have time to read everything all the way through so I'm trying to manage the
process better.

